# Wie Truetype Schriften optimal anzeigen lassen?

## linpacman

Ich habe Gentoo mit KDE installiert und habe das Problem, daß die Schriften auf meinem TFT sehr schlecht aussehen. Ich habe außerdem freetype 2.1.5-r1 und die corefonts installiert.

Ich hatte unter Suse bereits das gleiche Problem und da lies es sich beheben, indem man das freetype Paket mit Bytecode Interpreter kopiliert. Auch hier in den englischen Foren ist das Problem bekannt und ich habe einige Infos darüber gefunden aber gerade die Schriften Geschichte ist ziemlich konfus.

Wer hat ebenfalls KDE mit Truetype Schriften laufen und hat absolut scharfe Schriften ohne Antialiasing auf seinem TFT?

Ich wäre über eine genause Beschreibung der Vorgehensweise, dies zu erreichen, sehr dankbar.

Insbesondere, wie man das aktuelle freetype 2.1.5-r1 mit Bytecode Interpreter kompiliert, wäre sehr interessant, da dies die Voraussetzung für schöne und scharfe Truetype Fonts auf einem TFT sind.

----------

## rblock

Schau Dir unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178213 meinen Beitrag an (der, der fast am Ende ist, such einfach nach "91" auf der Seite) und es müsste dann, wenn Du die Anweisungen befolgt hast, auch bei Dir vernünftig aussehen.  :Smile: 

Hinweisende Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

Übrigens: wollt ihr wissen, wie ich die "unreadable Fonts" weggebracht habe?

hab wirklich alles versucht -> alle Fonts ungemerged, und die Directories per Hand gelöscht! -> hat nichts geholfen.

daher hab ich einfach XFS deaktiviert. Ergebnis: absolut KEIN unterschied und die Meldung war weg  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## platinumviper

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> daher hab ich einfach XFS deaktiviert.

 

Der Sinn eines Fontservers besteht aber darin, nicht auf jedem Rechner tausende von Schriften installieren und pflegen zu müssen. Fehlersuche wäre sinnvoller gewesen. Du kannst den Fehler auch einfach ignorieren, die betroffenen Schriften sind dann eben nicht benutzbar, egal ob mit oder ohne Fontserver.

platinumviper

----------

## linpacman

Danke für die Tips aber es schaut noch nicht so aus, wie ich es gerne hätte. Unter Suse ist auch Antialiasing, Sub-Pixel Rendering alles deaktiviert und nur durch aktivieren des Bytecode Interpreters im freetype Paket habe ich astreine Truetype Schriften auf meinem TFT.

Das muß doch auch bei Gentoo möglich sein. Wie kompiliere ich freetype mit Bytecode Interpreter?

Ich habe hier gerade nochmal gegoogelt und einen Link zu dem Thema gefunden aber die Infos beziehen sich leider nur auf Suse:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=5830105&forum_id=57360

----------

## Linuxpeter

Das freetype-Archiv, welches in /usr/portage/distfiles liegt, entpacken.

In der Datei <pfad zum entpackten archiv>/include/freetype/config/ftoption.h folgenden Text suchen:

```

#define TT_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER

```

Die Kommentarzeichen am Anfang und Ende entfernen und Datei speichern.

Nun:

```

$ cd ../../..

$ ./configure && make && nake install

```

Fertig.

----------

## linpacman

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, den Bytecode Interpreter über das ebuild mit irgendeiner Option zu aktivieren?

Ich möchte das Paket ungerne ohne emerge installieren, weil es sonst ja nicht in der Paketverwaltung eingetragen ist.

@Linuxpeter: Hast du das Paket auf diese Weise bei dir installiert und hast dadurch astreine Truetype Fonts oder musstest du noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen?

----------

## Linuxpeter

Also...wenn Du das ...tar.gz  aus /usr/portage/distfiles nimmst und es neu kompilierst und installiert, ändert sich ja für portage nichts...nach wie vor ist es ja installiert.

Mit Bytecode-Interpreter eindeutig besser als mit der anderen hier beschriebenen Methode.

*EDIT* Wenn beim "emerge -uD world" freetype geupdatet wird, muß es neu mit bytecode_interpreter - Unterstützung kompiliert werden.

----------

## linpacman

Ich habe das Paket jetzt mit der Änderung kopiliert aber das hat noch keinen Erfolg gebracht. Ich habe das Gefühl, daß der Bytecode Interpreter zwar jetzt vorhanden ist, aber noch irgendwo aktiviert werden muß.

Was muß in /etc/fonts/local.conf stehen und muß nach dem neukompilieren noch irgendwas geändert werden?

----------

## Linuxpeter

Meine /etc/fonts/local.conf:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations --><fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

   <match target="font">

      <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

   </match>

--> 

  <dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>

  <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

  <dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts</dir>

  <dir>/usr/kde/3.2/share/fonts</dir>

</fontconfig>

```

Xfs (Font-Server) sollte natürlich laufen. 

Dann hab ich im KDE-Kontrollzentrum für alle Schriften eine aus den corefonts genommen...mehr nicht.

----------

## linpacman

Es klappt leider noch nicht. Also ich habe folgendes gemacht:

Das freetype Paket aus /usr/portage/distfiles noch /root entpackt und in /include/freetype/config/ftoption.h die Zeile

```

#define TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER 

```

auskommentiert. Die Variable heißt hier TT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER und nicht TT_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER aber das ist sicher nur ein Schreibfehler.

Anschließend habe ich freetype mit ./configure && make && make install installiert.

Meine /etc/fonts/local.conf sieht so aus:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations -->

<fontconfig>

<!--

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

   <match target="font">

      <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

   </match>

-->

<dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/local/share/fonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/local/share/fonts/truetype</dir>

<dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts</dir>

<dir>/usr/kde/3.2/share/fonts</dir>

</fontconfig>

```

Der X Font Server läuft. Antialiasing ist deaktiviert und ich habe Tahoma und Verdana ausprobiert aber es sieht trotzdem immer noch so aus, als ob da irgendwas geglättet wird.

Ich habe dieses Vorgehen jetzt auf zwei Rechner ausprobiert aber bei beiden das gleiche Ergebnis. Es ist sicher nur ne Kleinigkeit, die noch fehlt aber ich habe im Moment keine Idee, wo es hängt.

----------

## ionixx

mache folgendes;

gehe zum kontroll-zentrum. dann fonts. dann siehst du da sub-rendering oder so (hab gnome hier).

 mach bei antialiasing einen haken hin, dann machst du bei exclude sizes 7-15 rein. dann sollte alles glatt aussehen. auch den dritten haken solltest du markieren.

----------

## marc

warum denn kein antialiasing benutzen?

aktiviere es und schließe bestimmte bereiche aus.

bei kleinen fonts kann antialiasing stören, bei mir auf dem tft ist das auch so.

also das hier machen   :Arrow: 

```
match 

any size > 1

any size < 14

edit

antialias false;

UND eventuell das hier noch 

match edit rgba = rgb;

```

in /usr/X11R6/lib/ und dann glaube ich X11/xfs/config einfügen.

die config datei vom xfs halt.

----------

## linpacman

Die Lösung ist gefunden. Es lag daran, daß im Kontrollzentrum Antialiasing und der ausgeschlossene Bereich nicht aktiviert war.

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, wieso das so sein muß, da alle meine Schriften im ausgeschlossenen Bereich liegen aber nun geht es ja  :Very Happy: 

Danach sahen nun die Fonts im Firefox 0.9 ziemlich mies aus und ich habe etwas gesucht und den Firefox nun mit der USE Variable moznoxft neu emerged und nun habe ich auch hier schöne Truetype Fonts.

Allerdings gibt es hier nun das Problem, daß auf manchen Webseiten manche Zeilen verkrüppelt angezeigt werden. Wenn man diese einmal mit der Maus markiert, ist wieder alles in Ordnung aber das nervt doch ziemlich. Vielleicht kann hierzu noch jemand was sagen, der ebenfalls Truetype Fonts und den Firefox nutzt.

Beim Thunderbird 0.7 sehen die Fonts nun auch ziemlich mies aus, wie zuerst beim Firefox, nur gibt es hier keine USE Variable, um Thunderbird ohne xft zu kompilieren. Kennt hier jemand eine Lösung?

----------

## Linuxpeter

Das Problem mit den verkrüppelten Zeilen scheint nur Mozilla (demzufolge auch Firefox und Thunderbird) zu haben, allerdings hab ich dazu noch keine Lösung gefunden. Der Konqueror hingegen hat da überhaupt keine Probleme.

----------

## swimmer

 *linpacman wrote:*   

> Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, den Bytecode Interpreter über das ebuild mit irgendeiner Option zu aktivieren?
> 
> Ich möchte das Paket ungerne ohne emerge installieren, weil es sonst ja nicht in der Paketverwaltung eingetragen ist.
> 
> @Linuxpeter: Hast du das Paket auf diese Weise bei dir installiert und hast dadurch astreine Truetype Fonts oder musstest du noch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen?

 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre kannst Du das mit 

```
USE="bindist" emerge freetype
```

 erreichen. 

Wenn Du eine permanente Loesung willst musst Du folgende Zeile in /etc/portage/package.use setzen:

```
media-libs/freetype bindist
```

HTH

Stefan

----------

## Linuxpeter

Falls Du in deinen USE-Flags "moznoxft" drin haben solltest, entferne das mal, merge mozilla neu (wird dann mit --enable-xft compiliert), dann noch in /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref/unix.js folgende Zeile:

```

pref("font.FreeType2.enable", false);

```

ändern nach:

```

pref("font.FreeType2.enable", true);

```

Ob das auch so mit firefox und thunderbird geht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber da ich sowohl Browser als auch Mail von Mozilla verwende, sehe ich keinen Sinn drin, beides extra zu emergen (je ca. 31 MB), weil Mozilla als ganzes in etwa die selbe Downloadgröße hat.

----------

## linpacman

Ich habe den Firefox mit dem USE-Flag moznoxft kompiliert, da die Fonts davor ziemlich mies aussahen.

Es gibt zwar die Files

 /usr/lib/mozillaFireFox/defaults/pref/firefox.js und 

 /usr/lib/mozillaThunderbird/defaults/pref/thunderbird.js

aber es gibt in beiden jeweils nicht die Option

pref("font.FreeType2.enable", false); 

@swimmer: Diese Möglichkeit werde ich noch testen. Wäre ja auch ziemlich unpraktisch, wenn es hierfür kein USE_Flag geben würde.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich bezog mich damit in erster Linie auf Mozilla (Komplett-Paket).

Und ich schrieb auch, das ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, Firefox und Thunderbird

zu installieren, da beide jeweils ca. 31 MB groß sind, und Mozilla komplett

auch nur 31 MB groß ist.

Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir, das jemand anders eine Lösung findet,

da ich ja das nicht mit Firefox unt Thunderbird testen kann.

Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, das es mit neu kompiliertem freetype (BYTECODE_INTERPRETER aktiviert) unter kde generell Probleme mit der Font-Darstellung gibt.

Unter XFCE4 habe ich mit dem neu kompilierten freetype und der geänderten Option in der "unix.js" von Mozilla 1A-Schriften.

PS: In Mozilla habe ich alle Einstellungen bezüglich der Schriften auf Vorgabe-Einstellung belassen. Außerdem habe ich die corefonts installiert.

Mozilla in Aktion: http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/mozilla.jpg

----------

## Husky

du kannst mal gucken ob du die einstellung mit about:config findest(einfach in die addresszeile vom firefox eintragen und enter drücken). da sollte man das auch umstellen können fals der firefox diese option hat. ich glaube die unix.js gab es nur bis version 0.8, bei 0.9 sind die optionen nun in einem anderen file.

----------

## linpacman

Ich habe jetzt den Firefox nochmal ohne "moznoxft" emerged und dann bei about:config die Option font.FreeType2.enable gefunden und von false auf true gesetzt aber es hat keinen Unterschied gebracht.

Die Schriften sehen mies aus im Gegensatz zu dem mit "moznoxft" kompilierten Firefox.

Dies bezieht sich jeweils nur auf die User Interface Schriften, nicht auf die dargestellten Webseiten, die Fonts sehen bei beiden Möglichkeiten gut aus.

Aber den Firefox kann ich ja gerne mit "moznoxft" emergen, dann habe ich ja schöne Schriften. Ich brauche eben nur noch eine Lösung für die teilweise verkrüppelt dargestellten Zeilen.

Das größere Problem ist im Moment der Thunderbird. Dort sieht die Schrift komplett mies aus und es gibt leider kein "moznoxft" USE-Flag um dies zu beheben.

Ist denn hier im Forum noch jemand mit Truetype Schriften ohne Antialiasing mit Firefox und Thunderbird unterwegs und kann mir einen Tip geben?

----------

## Linuxpeter

@linpacman

Habe gerade gesehen, das du

```

$ ./configure && make && make install

```

zum neu kompilieren von freetype verwendet hast.

Du mußt 

```

$ ./configure --prefix=/usr

```

benutzen, da sonst alles unter /usr/local landet, wo es dann wirkungslos ist, da ja unter /usr das nicht neu kompilierte freetype liegt.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Und hier nun firefox-0.8 mit voller truetype-Unterstützung (ebenfalls unter XFCE4).

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/firefox.jpg

----------

## linpacman

Hast du den Firefox jetzt mit oder ohne dem USE-Flag moznoxft emerged?

Falls ohne, wäre noch ein Screenshot ohne Antialiasing super.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ohne "moznoxft". Aber bitte habe Verständnis, wenn ich jetzt den firefox nicht mit "moznoxft" kompiliere, weil ich ihn ja dann danach nochmal ohne "moznoxft" kompilieren muß.

----------

## linpacman

Ne das ist kein Problem  :Very Happy: 

Nur in KDE sieht Firefox bei mir ohne "moznoxft" schlecht aus aber das kann ja bei XFCE anders sein.

Ist denn hier im Forum noch jemand mit Truetype Schriften ohne Antialiasing mit Firefox und Thunderbird unterwegs und kann mir einen Tip geben?

----------

## Linuxpeter

KDE scheint bei der Darstellung der Schriften einzugreifen - anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Ohne "moznoxft". Aber bitte habe Verständnis, wenn ich jetzt den firefox nicht mit "moznoxft" kompiliere, weil ich ihn ja dann danach nochmal ohne "moznoxft" kompilieren muß.

 

Musst du nicht unbedingt, mach dir dochn Paket draus (quickpkg firefox )... dann brauchst nur das binary zurückspieln, geht fixer.

MfG

----------

## Linuxpeter

Stimmt - nur habe ich mein System zum arbeiten, nicht zum testen   :Wink: 

----------

## Neo_0815

joah  :Wink:  ich kann mir leider nur einen Rechner leisten, der ist dann immer Test+Arbeitsrechner ^^.

MfG

----------

## linpacman

@Linuxpeter: Du brauchst es meinetwegen auch nicht nochmal mit "moznosoft" kopilieren. Das Ergebis würde sich wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht vergleichen lassen, da du eben XFCE und ich KDE nutze.

----------

## Linuxpeter

@linpacman

Danke!   :Razz: 

----------

